# Another Huffy question............................



## halfatruck (Jul 23, 2010)

I think this is a '53 (serial 3H256852 on the bottom of the crank), I believe this was the first year that the vertical headbadge was used. Does anyone have a clue as to what model it is??


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 24, 2010)

*Dial A Ride sister???*

The only Huffy I've found that is remotely similar is this 1953 Huffy Dial-A-Ride.......could this be the girls model (lower cost - no dial??)


----------



## npence (Jul 25, 2010)

That bike is a 53 super deluxe tank model but with the standard fork.  the dial your ride fork was an option. cool bike here is mine with the dial you ride fork


[/url]
and this is my boys version of that year with the dial your ride fork.


[/url]


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Npence.....Thanks a lot, I knew someone would come through. There is just enough paint and pinstriping left so I can restore it to its original colors, seems to be a very well built bicycle (even though it's a Girls.....). One more favor, could you send a closeup of the tank, that's the only part with no paint at all (rust only.
Thanks Again


----------



## npence (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of a tank like yours.





[/url]


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks................................


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2010)

I just posted on my forum a photo of a bike like yours. it's in the Girlie Bike section, take a look.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Really appreciate all of your help......
Thanks


----------

